# Steam: Problem mit Kompatibilitäts-Modus - gelöst, doch wie erkenn ich den Komp.-Modus?



## RubenPlinius (20. Juli 2010)

hallo leute

heute ist mir steam abgestürzt und windows hat mich benachrichtigt dass es kompatibilitäts"fördernde" maßnahmen ergreift...
nun gut, hab mir nichts dabei gedacht
dann kam aber eine fehlermeldung von steam, dass davon abgeraten wird das spiel im kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten (sprich es startet gar nicht) oder man klickt auf cancel, dann wird man nicht mehr vor dem kompatibilitätsmodus gewarnt
ich hab zunächst auf ok geklickt und habe mir mal die eigenschaften von steam angeschaut - doch weder unter den kompatibilitätsoptionen noch unter den kompatibilitätseinstellungen für alle user war auch nur irgendein häkchen gewählt

ich habe dann auf cancel gedrückt und steam ist ganz normal gestartet...ich habe gedacht damit ist das problem gegessen, aber habe am nachmittag nochmal gegoogelt
http://www.edugeek.net/forums/gaming/39417-fix-steam-thinks-its-running-compatibility-mode.html
es ist ein bekanntes problem mit steam und windows 7 (64 bit in meinem fall)
ich habe den registry eitnrag auch gelöscht - theoretisch startet steam jetzt nicht mehr im kompatibilitätsmodus

aber da ich auf cancel gedrückt habe werde ich ja nicht mehr informiert, sollte das nochmal passieren

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wie ich entweder
a) erkenne ob steam im kompatibilitätsmodus läuft (sieht dann was anders aus?)
oder b) wie ich die error message wieder herstelle damit sie mir wieder angezeigt wird?

ich danke euch herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------

